

A selfish Silicon Valley must learn from history - drone
http://www.salon.com/2013/08/09/thanks_for_nothing_1_percent_a_selfish_silicon_valley_must_learn_from_history/

======
drone
I'm in disagreement with Bill Gates on the quote... Personally, I think
getting us off of this rock is one of the most important things we'll ever do
to improve the living conditions of humanity. There are only so many
resources, and so much space here on Earth. Being able to spread beyond, find
new resources, new places to live will reduce competition for the Earth's
limited resources.

